# How do you get your television?



## net-cat (May 11, 2008)

I'm just curious.


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2008)

No cable at our house up at college. Don't care, there are videogames, music, and the internet!


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (May 11, 2008)

i got sky tv. over 500 channels and fuck all to watch


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 11, 2008)

Preferred cable (all regular cable channels) and most of the movie channels (except Showtime). No digital cable channels. But that's because I have the internet through the cable. Too expensive otherwise.


----------



## HiroJudgement (May 11, 2008)

I have standard terrestrial TV with a Digi-Box.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 11, 2008)

HiroJudgement said:


> I have standard terrestrial TV with a Digi-Box.



A Digi-Box? Can it digi-volve? *SHOT*


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 11, 2008)

There's only digital broadcast and satilite in sweden ^^


----------



## Rayne (May 11, 2008)

Satellite.


----------



## LizardKing (May 11, 2008)

Television... That's like the internet with all the good stuff taken out, right?


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2008)

Cable. COX cable. Har har har.


----------



## Lucid (May 11, 2008)

I have whatever cable my college gives me.  I rarely watch TV though, I just download whatever TV shows I want to.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (May 11, 2008)

Good 'ol bunny ears :3 ...soon to be cable


----------



## Grimfang (May 11, 2008)

Looks like TV is in its downfall among the furry/net nerd demograph.


----------



## RedVein (May 12, 2008)

I  get brodcast, there is no point in getting digital for another year, so I will wait.


----------



## foxhunter (May 12, 2008)

i got FIOS but i dont watch all that much tv. i use it for the internet.


----------



## Madness (May 12, 2008)

I used to watch most TV programmes on our TV. But after we got disconnected from our Cable service i pretty much exclusively use the Internet to watch my shows now.


----------



## net-cat (May 12, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Television... That's like the internet with all the good stuff taken out, right?


Basically. And ads that you can't AdBlock.



Grimfang said:


> Looks like TV is in its downfall among the furry/net nerd demograph.


I can't speak for others, but based on my own experience, I'd be inclined to agree with that statement. Everyone I know (including me) doesn't watch TV save for a show or two that they download off the 'net.


----------



## Merp (May 15, 2008)

I get a few channels off of the cable from the wall....but I don't pay for anything...I was just so excited when I found out I got Discovery and Foodnetwork...the rest is local news and what-not...


----------



## Kirbizard (May 16, 2008)

HiroJudgement said:


> I have standard terrestrial TV with a Digi-Box.



Pretty much the same here. <(n_n)>


----------



## TopazThunder (May 16, 2008)

Just standard broadcasting for me. I don't watch much television anyway, preferring to read, draw, go outside or get on the 'Net.


----------

